

IOS5, Notification Center and LockInfo - albedoa
http://blog.dba-technologies.com/post/6257527527/ios5-notification-center-and-lockinfo

======
bkudria
Sometimes a product doesn't need every single feature you can think of. This
is especially true on mobile, where taps and slides are much cruder controls.

Simplicity is underrated.

------
noobiscus
"So, really, what does this mean to LockInfo…"

I'll tell you what it means for LockInfo; I was, seriously, about to buy
LockInfo (my trial runs out on the 12th, and I'd made the decision to
buy...soon) - I'm not buying now.

So thats what it means; lost customers. Apple just drank your milkshake.

